
Google RCS makes less sense than ever - jorgeserna
https://hackernoon.com/whatsapp-has-launched-its-business-apis-now-what-8eadc05f9c11
======
Topgamer7
Perhaps this article would be easier to read if they elaborated that RCS
stands for "Rich Communication Services". Not everyone is going to know that
offhand.

~~~
fjsolwmv
RCS is the primary Revision Control System for Unix.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revision_Control_System](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revision_Control_System)

------
Rjevski
RCS never made sense. It’s a shitty, over-engineered spec made by telcos, for
telcos, which will have the same problems as SMS and calls have (spam, etc)
except instead of plain-text spam you’ll now get “rich” HTML-like spam with
all the security risks it entails.

